# Outline for my project with a few questions



## jlundeen (Mar 12, 2015)

First off, hello everyone! I am new to the forums, but I've owned a Cruze since 2010. I traded in my 2011 for a 2014 LTZ and my wife has been driving it the past 8 months because of pregnancy and now baby (the Cruze is much safer then the other car). Well we are buying her an SUV, so I'll be getting the Cruze back and will be able to do what I want to it. The following is the list of my initial modifications that I plan on making:

ZZP Race Downpipe
ZZP Race Midpipe
ZZP Catback Exhaust (possibly Borla as I've used them in the past and I've always loved their products)
ZZP Intercooler
Injen CAI
Bosch Green Giant #42 Injectors
Bypass Valve
DDMWorks Throttle Body Spacer
TRIFECTA Elite Tune

My plan is to do this all in one fell swoop to minimize re-tunes. I've never worked with a turbo before, so I have a couple of questions:

I found two different bypass valves, a recirculating and an atmospheric. I know if the MAF is upstream of the valve you want to use the recirculating valve, so does anybody know what the setup is on the Cruze?

For the TRIFECTA tune, I know they can do remote diagnostics but I live within distance of Vengeance Racing who my father and I had tune his 2010 Camaro. Would it be better to take the Cruze to them since they can physically put the car on a dynometer?

Is there anything I am missing that would be an essential modification that I would need to make so as not to blow up my car?

Thank you!


----------

